# Platinum White HM x Platinum White HM



## Mo

Hey all.. Pair was introduced on the 11/24/13 and they spawned this morning (11/26/13) the pair were very easy spawners and both the male and female were helping put eggs into the nest... The girl had one nip on her tail. Very proud of this pair, first timers and had a lot of eggs. Didn't hurt Each other and spawned relatively quickly.


----------



## TruongLN

What a beautiful pair!


----------



## Mo

Thank you!


----------



## TruongLN

I would love a few of the spawn but I'm sure you're really far from me ;(


----------



## Mo

lol.. Texas


----------



## Mo

This male is such a great father... Tending to the nest sooo well


----------



## PetMania

Must subscribe!  

Looking forward to seeing them grow up! I'm going to have to buy of breeding pair. These fish are so beautiful as so will there babies


----------



## logisticsguy

Nice pair Mo! They are beautiful. Good luck with your spawn!


----------



## mercedesbenz25

Wow! That's a beautiful pair! I'm really excited to see how everything turns out


----------



## Chachi

Gorgeous pair! I have been wanting a pure white betta!


----------



## Mo

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mo




----------



## TruongLN

Yeah Texas is a long ways away from me! 
What a marvelous bubble nest!


----------



## Mo

Lol.. Yeah, texas is pretty far from Canada.. I wish I were closer though



And do y'all think I should set up the brine shrimp hatchery today or tomorrow?


----------



## TruongLN

I wish the same! Haha. 

I'm pretty sure most breeders set up a brine shrimp hatchery before the fry are free swimming, but I'm sure someone more experienced will give you a more definitive answer .


----------



## Mo

I'm just going to feed VE and MW for the first week then start the BBS


----------



## Mo

everything's going good this morning with the spawn and it looks like they're going to start hatching soon


----------



## Mo

View attachment 252274


----------



## PetMania

You see tails yet?


----------



## Mo

I think I see just one


----------



## Mo

11/27/13

I see Tails!!!!


View attachment 252554


----------



## alunjai

Congrats Mo!!! Exciting times!! 
I fed bbs to my fry 3 days after free swimming to make sure they're big enough to eat them. I think the first few days they can survive on they're egg sac and infusoria (if any).
Looking forward to see how the fry will turn out. Keep us posted 
Good Luck!!


----------



## Mo

I'm going to be feeding MW & VE for the first week then a mix of that and BBS


----------



## Mo

I see eyes

View attachment 252865


----------



## Mo

View attachment 252913


----------



## PetMania

so cute


----------



## Mo

Thanks! Some of the fry are beginning to be a bit more active, just a few are actually beginning to turn horizontal.... Instead of dropping out of the nest and letting the male put them back into the nest.. The plop themselves right back in


----------



## Mo

White Spawn : Most fry are turning horizontally, would take the male out but there are still a few that are turned upright.. They are able to place themselves in the nest though.. I havnt seen him pick up a single fry yet but there are none on the ground. The Fry begin to drop from the nest then swim right back up into it, lol


----------



## TruongLN

I'm so excited!!! Cutest little eyes ever!


----------



## mercedesbenz25

Ahh they're so cute!


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't wait until they're big enough to have their pics taken. Lol


----------



## Mo

View attachment 253882


Lol.. The best picture I could get today  they're starting to eat VE and MW


----------



## Chachi

Those are awesome pics!!


----------



## Mo

Thanks! I wish I had a real camera tho.. Stuck with my moms iPhone, lol


----------



## Mo




----------



## dramaqueen

They look like little clear bubbles with blac dots in them. lol


----------



## Mo

Lol. I agree


----------



## Aryia

Grats Mo! Can't wait to get the fish from you next week : ) 

Give me some tips on conditioning! Haven't had any luck with my Betta yet hehe.


----------



## dramaqueen

Mo can tell you more but conditioning means feeding the pair good nutritional food. He'll tell you what exactly to feed.


----------



## Mo

Lots of frozen and live foods 3-5 times a day in small amounts.. Water at 82 degrees, and card then for 15 minutes twice a day


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Gorgeous pair. Can't wait to see how the babies turn out!


----------



## Mo

Thanks! Ive been loosing like 7 fry a day tho. :-( not sure what it is so I'm not gonna feed tonight. Already added some new water (drip acclimation though) and BTW put the pair in the spawn tank again and of course I have a nest full of eggs now! Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Any idea why you're losing fry? I'm glad they spawned for you again.


----------



## Mo

Over feeding.... I have to find what's right for me again


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm sure you'll get it figured out.


----------



## Mo

Yeah. I didn't find nearly as many dead fry this morning


----------



## dramaqueen

Good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DBanana

I would go on some wacky car trip with a fellow Canadian to get some of those spawn, lol. Of course half of it would be just waiting to cross the border. Better bring some jerky.


----------



## Kiara1125

How are the fry doing?


----------



## dramaqueen

I thought Mo would be off from school today because of the crappy weather.


----------



## Aryia

A little confused by the term "carding"
Do you let them see each other during conditioning and then separate them for 15 min twice a day? (Just making sure I understood correctly~)

I think I need different live food. I don't like how Ace keeps their blackworms, I have to check very closely for dead worms all the time. Can't wait till the Daphnia population can keep up with feedings.

I'm sorry with your losses with the fries. I've read cold drafts can cause that problem too? (considering it's getting pretty cold). It's good that you seem to have the problem under control though! Good luck and I can't wait to hear about them again hehe.


----------



## Mo

LOL. We were like one of three school districts that weren't off schedule in our area! Lol.. The fry are doing great. Eating lots of BBS and am starting WC's so I'm loosing a lot less fish. I have pictures but I havnt been able to log on through BF.com lately and my pictures aren't uploaded so I'll try to get them up soon


And carding is the opposite  ya hey don't see each other and you remove the card for 15 minutes a day


----------



## Aryia

Makes sense, thanks. 

I think I desensitized my pairs a bit too much by letting them see each other too much. The females weren't interested or ready I think. 

Do you have an estimate on how much fry you have ?


----------



## Mo

Lol.. And not enough fry :-( loosing way too many.. Had easily 75 fry at the beginning and now down to 25 but I havnt lost any in the past couple of days and I havnt turned on the light yet in the tank in fear of there being something wrong :-( lol


----------



## dramaqueen

They're what, 2 weeks old?


----------



## Aryia

Hmm I'm curious, is there any benefit to raising the fries together as opposed to cupping them early?

Cheer up! At least you have fry lol, I have a bunch of damaged fins healing and no fry at all t.t


----------



## PetMania

Mo, you're really sucessful. 25 is really good compared to how hard it is to breed bettas. Watch me fail the first time and end up with a big fat 0/


----------



## Mo

dramaqueen said:


> They're what, 2 weeks old?


Yeah.. About, hatched 11/26/13 so yeah..


Aryia said:


> Hmm I'm curious, is there any benefit to raising the fries together as opposed to cupping them early?
> 
> Cheer up! At least you have fry lol, I have a bunch of damaged fins healing and no fry at all t.t


Lol.. It just took me patience and when I thought they were 100% ready to breed! I would leave them in there for another day.. Just to make sure they were extra ready. Lol...

And I'm not sure if there is a benefit.. I think it's just easier to have one tank opposed to lots of jars and the fact that the water fluctuates more in a small container.. Plus the small fry aren't very hardy so life in a jar isn't that easy..



PetMania said:


> Mo, you're really sucessful. 25 is really good compared to how hard it is to breed bettas. Watch me fail the first time and end up with a big fat 0/


Lol.. Thanks! I just wish and I was more successful

And don't be like that. Lol, you'll end up with a HUGE spawn, I betcha


----------



## PetMania

Well, on one hand I really want to be able to raise a big spawn to adulthood, but on the other I don't want to get a huge spawn because I'm affraid that I cannot jar 100 fry ATM...


----------



## Mo

Yeah, I totally understand what you mean.. That's how I feel sometimes but the reward you get from that large spawn, and the feeling is great and makes up for it


----------



## Aryia

Hmmm I saw a really good system for adding cups with filtration. I will probably post that somewhere soon.


----------



## Mo

Fish are doing very well today. Turned on the sponge filter. None dead and all are eating BBS like champs, just now starting to gain some size


----------



## PetMania

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mo

I Know right, lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Yay!! I'm glad they're doing well! Keep checking the heater to make sure it's working right. So many people have heater issues. I knew a girl on here a few years ago that had raised a batch of fry just about to the point where they were almost ready to be sent to new homes. She had jarred them and had them in a tank and the heater overheated and she lost all of them. She was heartbroken. Her bf had to dispose of them for her.


----------



## Mo

Yeah... I lost about five spawns, 500-800 fry, 50 juvies, and 15-20 adults due to faulty space heaters :-( that's why i stopped for a while


----------



## Mo

View attachment 257738


----------



## Aryia

Cute! hehe, looks like the petco baby I bought. (I wanted some experience raising young Betta)

Btw I was curious, what heater brand were you using? (So I can watch out for that)


----------



## Mo

In this tank I have a heater I bought off of ebay from call pet supplies, the link is here.. It works great.. Experimented with my other fish first then found this 6 dollar heater more reliable than my 30 dollar Petco heater.. Right now the rest of my tanks are heated with a space heater temporarily as I get actual sustainable aquarium heaters

25W 50W 100W 200W 300W Aquarium Heater Submersible Fish Tank Water Adjustable | eBay


----------



## PetMania

hey, Mo. For the sponge filter you gave me, all i need to do is attach the airline tubing to the small tube, right? The large tube is the outflow, correct?


----------



## Mo

Yep


----------



## DalphiaRose

I was looking on Aquabid... there were two fish on there from the same person, both the shimmery white that your fish show. So tempted to buy them, but the price is scaring me away. How are these ones doing?


----------



## dramaqueen

I'd love to order a few heaters off of e bay but hate to sign in and have yet another password to remember. Lol


----------



## Aryia

Mo are those the heaters the ones that malfunctioned or are these the ones you're using?

I was wondering which brand the malfunctioned ones were, so I can stay away from them


----------



## Mo

It was a space heater that malfunctioned... And these fish are doing just fine  platinums can be expensive tho, some people over charge in them so it doesn't suprise me that they are expensive


----------



## dramaqueen

I have two space heaters but don't want to run them unattended.


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> It was a space heater that malfunctioned... And these fish are doing just fine  platinums can be expensive tho, some people over charge in them so it doesn't suprise me that they are expensive


I saw one *not a pair* breeding betta go for $80 once. yeah, he was a platinum.


----------



## Mo

Yeesh..


----------



## DalphiaRose

Mo, are you in the US/ship to the US, and are you selling any platinums? XD


----------



## Mo

Yes. I do have a platinum girl and I only ship to the US


----------



## DalphiaRose

I really want to get a pair or two to breed, but probably not right away. (Don't have tanks set-up yet.) How much would you sell a breeding pair of them for? Shipping is about $15, yes?


----------



## Mo

Shipping is 15 and a breeding pair would go for maybe 30 or 35$ for a good quality one  they'll be ready in about 3 months


----------



## DalphiaRose

I will be eagerly awaiting, then!


----------



## Mo

Awesome! There's a lot of other people that have asked me too though


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Trying so hard not to convince myself into getting another betta... lol, but good grief are these babies going to be gorgeous! I absolutely love platinums. Since they'll be ready in ~3 months, maaaybe I'll snag one when I get back from my deployment?
My boyfriend's going to kill me, lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

I want one but I'll take a pet quality one or one with a slight deformity that can't be bred or shown.


----------



## DBanana

Eventually you guys are going to have me keep a tank at my sister's house in the States and then I'll do weekly commutes down to bring them home, lol.


----------



## PetMania

I'll probably just buy one as a pet, they are quite the lookers. Don't want to compete with Mo ;-)


----------



## Mo

Lol.. Everything's going smoothly with these fry.. Growing pretty quick and am starting to see just a bit of metallic/platinum sheen on the fry under the right light


----------



## TruongLN

So glad that they're doing good!
Post some photos if you can please!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mo

I will take them soon  it's soo amazing to see them grow up.. Put a little bit of Decap brine Shrimp in there and they are lovin it!


----------



## Mo

Hey guys.. Sorry, no pics to share.. They're getting so fast and hard to photograph but I'm going to start to do major water changes soon (today) to help them grow fast and am going to move them to a larger tank. Also, the parents have spawned again, lol.. These guys spawn so easily. Released the girl and the male had no nest but none the less they are still wrapping without one, lol


----------



## TruongLN

Wow that's awesome. Congrats on the new spawn!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dramaqueen

So how many spawns have you had with this pair?


----------



## Mo

3 but all these eggs got Fungus :-( a lot were on the floor, he tried to use the bubble wrap as a nest >.< lol


This kinda shows how they are starting to look shiny, lol.... And how one has a big nip >.< lol. Don't know where that came from, he's the only one with damage and none look aggressive


View attachment 263770


----------



## PetMania

Mo! Missed you buddy! Glad to see things are going well


----------



## dramaqueen

I miss talking to you guys in Mo 's journal.


----------



## iKuroni

Want.


----------



## dramaqueen

Me, too!!


----------



## Aryia

lol! Nice, keep it up Mo.

The fish looks pretty stumped from the camera haha.


----------



## dramaqueen

More pics, please! lol I'm sure it's hard to get good pics because they zip all over the place. I love baby fishies!


----------



## PetMania

Haven't heard much from ya, Mo. Hope everything's going alright and y'all have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## Mo

View attachment 264986


----------



## dramaqueen

Aww, how cute!! They look great, Mo!! How many do you have?


----------



## Mo

About 20


----------



## BettaBoy51

cant wait to buy mine! there so cute! how are they doing?


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't wait to see how many males and how many females.


----------



## Mo

View attachment 266706


----------



## Mo

View attachment 266770


----------



## MattsBettas

Very nice.


----------



## dramaqueen

Looking great!


----------



## TruongLN

They're looking beautiful! Congratulations and Happy new year!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mo

View attachment 268674


----------



## BettaBoy51

soooooooo pretty cant wait for mine! how many are left and how many males and females


----------



## Mo

Lol there barely a month old, too young to sex and I haven't been in too of water changes so they're kinda small for there age... I only have about 20

View attachment 268730


----------



## dramaqueen

These aren't from your first batch, the ones that spawned Thanksgiving week?


----------



## Mo

These are from my first batch, none of the other spawns hatched :-( I bred these 11/27/13


----------



## dramaqueen

So they're not quite 6 weeks old. They look pretty decent sized.


----------



## PetMania

They look amazing!


----------



## TruongLN

Loving them! They looks spectacular.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dramaqueen

You're certainly not going to have any trouble finding homes for them.


----------



## Mo

View attachment 269242


----------



## dramaqueen

They're looking great!!


----------



## BettaBoy51

So pretty can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mo

Starting to see the first signs of aggression, about 4 babies starting to flare and nip.. I knew something was up when one of the fish a a chunk of his tail missing...


----------



## BettaBoy51

it must be so cool to see them go from fry to adults i have yet to breed but am going to after i get home i don't know what kind I'm breeding yet but i was gonna breed two weeks ago but my female died before breeding i think i fed her to much i can't wait for mine those look so cool and my mom wants them to! how old are they and what month do you think they ail be ready?


----------



## dramaqueen

Bad little fishies! I guess that's a sign that they're growing and maturing.


----------



## RainbowhLizzie

Mo, they are too gorgeous for words! I must get a female from you. Maybe 2. Or 3 :lol: maybe a male too.... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't decide whether I want a male or female. I guess I'll have to let Mo decide for me. Lol


----------



## greatfiasco

How much are you going to ask for these beautiful babies?


----------



## BlueLacee

W. O. W. *grabby hand... Slaps self. "You don't need more".*


----------



## dramaqueen

lol. Neither do I but I'm taking one of Mo's.


----------



## dramaqueen

Mo, when will they be ready?


----------



## Rauddys809

omg i need one of these O: when will they be ready?


----------



## snowflake311

Very nice and all are white?


----------



## dramaqueen

Yoohoo!!! Mo, are you there? lol


----------



## Mo

Yep all are white an everyone's doing well.


----------



## dramaqueen

Good to hear.


----------



## dramaqueen

When will they be ready?


----------



## KafkaDream

I would love to get a male from you! And I'm lucky, I live in Texas too! Haha. So excited to see what you end up with. Gotta let us know when they are ready!


----------



## dramaqueen

I live in Texas, too.


----------



## dramaqueen

Mo, anything new?


----------



## dramaqueen

I was hoping to get one of these guys.


----------



## sponge1234

Hola mo! How are they?


----------



## dramaqueen

Mo seems to have disappeared.  I hope he's ok.


----------



## PetMania

Hope everything's going well, Mo. I was looking into possibly getting a platinum pair.


----------



## Briz

I'm in Oklahoma, that's close enough right?


----------

